# winchester 1500 20 ga feeding issues



## truc (Feb 5, 2011)

hello all,,new guy here ,,i'm needing some info on a 20 ga model 1500xtr shotgun i recently came across ,,it seems to have some major feeding issues ,,i'm trying to find a exploded view of the carrier parts includeing the carrier release and the plastic magazine throat assembly and how to remove them ,,i think the issue is in the carrier release ,,i've had the gun apart and it doesn't seem to be raiseing the carrier when you cock the action ,,and the action won't lock open ,,i'm puzzeled ,,it could be in the follower and i need to know how to get the mag tube out to check the release and the follower itself... it kinda looks like it's pressed into the receiver ,,can anyone help?? i've herd that winchester auto loaders are known for feed issues and i see parts are hard to find for the feed systems,, so i need some pointers on removeing the mag assembly without breaking something i can't get..
thanks in advance

truc


----------

